# Travelling to France without vaccination - procedures involved.



## Susie2017 (21 Jul 2021)

I am enquiring as to how to get to France unvaccinated. I am told a negative PCR test is sufficient. How do I present this result. Is the paper copy sufficient carried out on the day prior to embarking?  I assume I do not get a QR code. I would be grateful to hear of others experiences particularly going on the ferry.


----------



## joer (21 Jul 2021)

I’m not sure about this but I would check for your return trip too, before you go .


----------



## Leo (21 Jul 2021)

See the DFA guidance for France here. 

You will also require a clear RT-PCR test taken within 72 hours of your return, and ensure you monitor DFA / government guidance while you're there as rules are subject to change at short notice.


----------



## michaelm (29 Jul 2021)

You could take walk-in HSE PCR test a couple of weeks ahead of the trip.  It could prove positive meaning that you have had Covid already.  You would then be asked to self-isolate by the HSE for 10 days or 2 weeks (not sure) after which they would issue you a 'recovered from Covid' cert.  That would remove the need for any further PCR tests in the medium term.  If you wait till just before travel to do a paid-for test and it's positive then you are sunk.


----------

